# Any1 going to apply for BDS in Pakistan this year (2007)?



## Wasanbaloch (Apr 4, 2006)

Hey everyone, I thought I'd make a section for all of us applying to BDS next year. I know azaynab and I both mentioned we are planning to go to bds, rehan recommenced we start our own thread here for that. So yeah i pulled a smooth move, i copied the tread title from there and changed mbbs to bds, so we will all fit right in hahah...


----------



## azaynab (Mar 12, 2007)

hahahha smooth  i think we're the only ones applying this year  

the process for government schools seems so so long...im sticking to private  competition is so fierce for MBBS, i dunno how fierce it is for BDS, i hope it's not toooo fierce LOL #baffled


----------



## Wasanbaloch (Apr 4, 2006)

Actually we have several other members looking into BDS like us, Medstudent786, Saira, you, and I, that makes 4 of us haha. I asked alot of my cousins and stuff in Pakistan, They said that BDS is not competitive at all compared MBBS. The whole Doctor craze is still on in Pakistan and Pakistani's abroad is still hot. I have also talked to a couple people at my local Kaplan Center, they did BDS from PK and India, they said it wasnt too bad.


----------



## Saira (Feb 26, 2007)

Yay BDS peeps rule! Well... that was my feeble attempt at trying to sound 'cool'. Anywho the degree it a year less in Pakistan and they're not as competition-prone as they are for 'Dactary'. I think Pakistan is looking more likely for me. However I'm still looking into Eurpean school Prague + Swiss etc... but about Pakistan I've been hearing that Physics may be complusory #baffled which sux because I have done no physics whatsoever since I was 15 - and I reallllllyyy dont want to take it up now. However I also heard they dont want it as bad as you need it for Medicine so maybe they might be a little more bla-zay? Also from the research I have done so far... Lahore seems to have the best dental schools so Im sifting through punjab schools right now...


----------



## Doc_Ammara (May 2, 2006)

well, you are right folks. Bds aint a big deal here in pak, because all the people are just crazy getting into MBBS but for govt. colleges, dont take it so EASY. there are about 20 to 25 thousand students in punjab only, sitting for the Entry Test and then only top 2000 students get addmision into medical colleges...about first 1500 into Mbbs and the rest go for bds or self-financed Mbbs seats. so the main task for you is to make sure that u get among those 2000 students. Rest wont be diffcult at all. #yes


----------



## nadia anwer (Apr 13, 2007)

well,i have been also been planning for bds for three years.i like the feild of orthodontistry.it is highly demanded in jeddah.but the main problem is that...*i live in karachi* and in karachi there is no govt dental college.a semi govt college is there but there are only 25 seats.so i have to do it from private college.*please dont think getting addmission in bds an easy task.its as hard as in mbbs.*i want to know if anybody from karachi knows about medical schools in karachi.i need help.thank you.


----------



## Wasanbaloch (Apr 4, 2006)

http://dailyjokeonline.com/winner.html


nadia anwer said:


> well,i have been also been planning for bds for three years.i like the feild of orthodontistry.it is highly demanded in jeddah.but the main problem is that...*i live in karachi* and in karachi there is no govt dental college.a semi govt college is there but there are only 25 seats.so i have to do it from private college.*please dont think getting addmission in bds an easy task.its as hard as in mbbs.*i want to know if anybody from karachi knows about medical schools in karachi.i need help.thank you.


Hey good choice for choosing dentistry. There are several dental colleges in Karachi. A new college that opened in Karachi that caught my eye is Altamash Dental College. Its is a very high end college with latest technology equipment and modern day facilities. Geo TV had a news article on them yesterday. Other great dental colleges in Karachi are Jinnah Medical Dental College, Hamdard Medical and Dental College, and Baqai Medical and Dental college. All of these colleges are very well known, Hamdard and Altamash are my top picks for Karachi. If my family was from Karachi I would choose Hamdard or Altamash, but my family is from Punjab so I'm considering schools in Lahore, Multan and Abbottabad. 
Cheers :happy:

.


----------



## nadia anwer (Apr 13, 2007)

Wasanbaloch said:


> Hey good choice for choosing dentistry. There are several dental colleges in Karachi. A new college that opened in Karachi that caught my eye is Altamash Dental College. Its is a very high end college with latest technology equipment and modern day facilities. Geo TV had a news article on them yesterday. Other great dental colleges in Karachi are Jinnah Medical Dental College, Hamdard Medical and Dental College, and Baqai Medical and Dental college. All of these colleges are very well known, Hamdard and Altamash are my top picks for Karachi. If my family was from Karachi I would choose Hamdard or Altamash, but my family is from Punjab so I'm considering schools in Lahore, Multan and Abbottabad.
> Cheers :happy:
> 
> .


thanx 4 info.well i will take test in each and every college,but i dont have strength to live in pk for more than 2 months.so i dont know how will i study there,the main problem is that my health goes down and i need a healthy mind in a healthy body to study.#dull


----------



## Wasanbaloch (Apr 4, 2006)

Nadia Anwer, I'm not sure about Hamdard, but foreigners applying to Altamash are exept from taking the enterance test. Their criteria for admission is based on score you get in FSC by the IBCC, when you get your grades converted.
Altamash Institute of Dental Medicine (AIDM)


----------



## mrazi (Mar 14, 2007)

Good luck to all applyin


----------



## Bushi (Apr 24, 2007)

Hiya everyone, 
GOOD LUCK with the whole admission procedure to get into BDS ..(trust me in da end it will be all worth it).. Last year I was in da same position as you guyz .. Trying to get into BDS in pak .. But something changed my mind .. AND then I also decided to stay in Europe!! .. An 110% happy with my decision? but will be going to pak for my electives.. 

Haha .. In my opinion it was more hard to get into bds then in medical !!
Tc .. 
N keep us posted abt your situation? .. :happy:


----------



## Wasanbaloch (Apr 4, 2006)

Hey Bushi, If you dont mind me asking, what changed your mind to go to Poland? This would help me and other future bds'ers on our decision to go to Pakistan. Im in a position right now, that I can stay in the States and do predental, or go to Pakistan for BDS.


----------



## Bushi (Apr 24, 2007)

FIRST of all i had sum family problem .. but then if i did my bds from pak then i had to go thorugh alot of registration exams which i didnt mind but however the gernal dental council in london ..didnt had good opinion on dentists frm pakistan!! ..as there way of dignosing for certain treatments are very different ..n i could hav seen my self strungling to find a job after doing my bds frm pak .. so i chosse to stick to europe near home!! .. 
one more thing if u decide to go to pak stick to govermental univeirsities as they r more recognized then private!! (in uk)
n .. best thing is to talk to sumone who hav done there bds frm pak and is working in states... 
like in states da rules r very strick for dentistry u hav to do 2yrs extra training if u havnt done ur bds frm states .. 

if its all good for u to do predental in states.. i would defnt recomend u to stick to it .. or go to pak n spend a day in ur willing university n then make ur mind as the environment is very different!! 

tc 
good luck!!


----------



## Wasanbaloch (Apr 4, 2006)

Thanks for your quick response, I am planning on coming back to the US to practice. I have met and talked to many dentists from Pakistan and abroad. I've also looked into the continued education programs here. All factors considered I am planning on going to Pakistan. 

Wish you all the best in your BDS studies. :happy:


----------



## Bushi (Apr 24, 2007)

well INSHALLAH i hope everything goes good for u ....may i knw wat univeristies u r interested in ? ... 

haha .. i need all da good lucks as Neuro anatomy really sucks!!! #nerd


----------



## Wasanbaloch (Apr 4, 2006)

I'm looking into Nishtar Medical/Dental College in Multan, Lahore Medical/Dental College, and Ayub Medical/Dental College, Abbotabad.

I really want to get into Nishtar because Multan is my home town.


----------



## Bushi (Apr 24, 2007)

whoooo hooooo.... 
INSHALLAH u will get in .. just dnt losse hope..once ur there as they do really grill u .. man hav u got ur grades changed for pakistani standard? as they take a lonngg time .. haha they still hav mine duplicates .. n i still havnt heard a word frm them n hav u done ur SAT yet ? 

yes its good to chosse where ur home is so u wnt miss home that much! 

so when r u leaving n when is da deadline for the whole porcedure? 

:happy: good luck!!


----------



## Wasanbaloch (Apr 4, 2006)

I havent gotten my grades converted yet, because I didnt get my final transcripts. I will be going to Pakistan first week of June Inshallah. The deadlines are sometime in September.


----------



## Bushi (Apr 24, 2007)

ohh cool not far only few weeks left.. but hey do keep us updated once ur in pak aswell.
.


----------



## nadia anwer (Apr 13, 2007)

Wasanbaloch said:


> I havent gotten my grades converted yet, because I didnt get my final transcripts. I will be going to Pakistan first week of June Inshallah. The deadlines are sometime in September.


 
hahaha#laugh 
even i will b in pk injune or july.but i will b in karachi.well thanx 4 altamash info.its really a nice college.it has 2 campus.atmosphere is i think suitable 4 overseas students


----------



## nadia anwer (Apr 13, 2007)

Bushi said:


> Hiya everyone,
> GOOD LUCK with the whole admission procedure to get into BDS ..(trust me in da end it will be all worth it).. Last year I was in da same position as you guyz .. Trying to get into BDS in pak .. But something changed my mind .. AND then I also decided to stay in Europe!! .. An 110% happy with my decision? but will be going to pak for my electives..
> 
> Haha .. In my opinion it was more hard to get into bds then in medical !!
> ...


hi bushi#happy 
i feel good to see that someone is appreciating us#yes 

well can u tell me why do u think that is is more hard to get into bds?i m scared#shocked


----------



## Wasanbaloch (Apr 4, 2006)

Bushi said:


> ohh cool not far only few weeks left.. but hey do keep us updated once ur in pak aswell.
> .


Hey Bushi, I have a question. There is this university in Dubai that only offer the basic sciences and pre-clinicals, then you can go to Pakistan or India for Clinical Rotations. I wanted to know, is it hard to set up Clinical Rotations with universities in Pakistan, and what is the procedure? Im not sure if you have an idea either, but hope you may know.


----------



## blindfury86 (Dec 11, 2006)

I know people in BDS in pakistan....at least at Nishtar Medical College... where do you want to go? KE/Nistar/LMDC?ps. its harder to get into BDS because there are less schools...but merit levels are lower...and the girls are waaaaaaay better looking...that's why ;-)


----------



## Wasanbaloch (Apr 4, 2006)

blindfury86 said:


> I know people in BDS in pakistan....at least at Nishtar Medical College... where do you want to go? KE/Nistar/LMDC?ps. its harder to get into BDS because there are less schools...but merit levels are lower...and the girls are waaaaaaay better looking...that's why ;-)



Hey man I really wonna go to Nishtar because multan is my home town! Are from the states or somthing? how did your admissions process go? Also when are they gonna start using the new building they made for the BDS next to the library?


----------



## Bushi (Apr 24, 2007)

nadia anwer said:


> hi bushi#happy
> i feel good to see that someone is appreciating us#yes
> 
> well can u tell me why do u think that is is more hard to get into bds?i m scared#shocked


 


hey sorry for the late reply .. havnt visited this site since a long time n hav exams going around .. 

any way .. back to ur q .. 
there been alot of issues going on in uk reagarding which one is more hard to get in.. n THERE was also this article in UCAS Magzine .. on students who get rejected frm BDS usually get acccepted in MBBS! as there r less places in BDS then MBBS! 
***personaly i got accepted in MBBS in uk but i was getting rejected for BDS.. so i been through this **

however if u look at BDS n compare it with MBBS we hav to study same stuff for the first 3 years n then with that we also hav to start studying basic dentistry stuff .. 
so we do more hard work then med .. but then we never get appreciated! 
for example .. ammm .. i m doing biophysics in first year and my friends who r doing medical will do biophysics in there 2nd year! ... n then in my 1st year i also had to do sum dentistry modules .. 


but however everyone hav there own opinion .. n this is only a personal opinion .. so pleazz med dont take it wrongly! 
However BDS n medicine r very highly demanded career ....so very competent to get admission in any part of the world it doesnt matter if ur in uk ,states or Pakistan! ? In the end of the day u gonna learn the same thing ..we dnt hav different anatomy in different .. ppl.. exception r ppl with genetic disorders! 

tc 
n good luck with ur studies !


----------



## Bushi (Apr 24, 2007)

Wasanbaloch said:


> Hey Bushi, I have a question. There is this university in Dubai that only offer the basic sciences and pre-clinicals, then you can go to Pakistan or India for Clinical Rotations. I wanted to know, is it hard to set up Clinical Rotations with universities in Pakistan, and what is the procedure? Im not sure if you have an idea either, but hope you may know.


 
hey wasan .. 
so u leaving for pak in few weeks ? **good luck**
hhmmm .. 
sorry for the late reply .. had exams going on .. n actualy they r still not over yet! 
actually .. when i mean by elevtives i mean doing sum clinical sutff during holidays .. ..amm it dnt think so as long u knw sumone .. and .. then univeristies in pak are always interested to hav students frm other countires .. n its alos looks good in ur cv .. as u get to see the different health care systems.. like this year i will be going to norway .. .. then gonna do sum weeks in london ..n INSHALLAH in my 2nd or 3rd yr i m planing to go to pak .. n i mostly interested to do clinical rotation on oral surgery in pak as they hav high rate of facial defects in pak .. so it will bev very good for experience.... 
but the best way to do is contact the university n see how there system works! 
personaly in our university we hav to do clinical stuff for 4 weeks in every year during our holidays .. like in our first year we hav to take bloods ,, do intermuscular injections .. intravenous drip infusion..and take part in docters round..n learn how to take basic medical examination!
basically use our anatomy knwledge!
#yes 
tc 
A.H


----------



## Wasanbaloch (Apr 4, 2006)

Bushi, Hope your exams are going well, n thanks for your info

My plan to go to pakistan is delayed till the end of June because my schools needs time to make my final transcripts. Lets see how everything works out when I get to Pakistan, Inshallah everything runs semi-smoothly, because things in Pakistan dont really run smoothly. I will keep you guys updated on how everything goes.


----------



## Bushi (Apr 24, 2007)

Wasanbaloch said:


> Bushi, Hope your exams are going well, n thanks for your info
> 
> My plan to go to pakistan is delayed till the end of June because my schools needs time to make my final transcripts. Lets see how everything works out when I get to Pakistan, Inshallah everything runs semi-smoothly, because things in Pakistan dont really run smoothly. I will keep you guys updated on how everything goes.


 
AHA .. cool .. dnt worry INSHALLAH It will be done before u knw it .. yes i knw that really well as noffin is organized back home n its all abt the contacts...they kind of drag the whole admision porcedure .. like u hav to pay for everything even the application form .. 

but in the end it will be all worth it!
BDS is 4 yrs in pak?.. henna..


n enjoy ur few weeks in ur high school as studying BDS is not a joke .. it kills u!..#nerd 
n be prepared for sleepless nights!! 
as during exams u hav to live on red bull...to survive! 
hahaha .. dnt worry .. after a while its kind of fun .. the aderline rushing down ur body .. i hav to pass this n this ... god the whole year i been telling my family if i dnt pass this i m out of med school .. haha .. bless my parents for there DUAIN!! ....

tc 
A.H


----------



## Wasanbaloch (Apr 4, 2006)

Bushi! I got one more week of school, i'll try to enjoy it...yeah n bds in pak is only 4 years which is sorta not bad compared to bds in poland n other places. How about your program is it 4 or 5 years long? n would you suggest poland over pakistan? n what university in poland do you go to? any website? 

im also getting admission into a university here in the states for predental, i am going through with the admission process as a back up, just incase things dont work out in pakistan.

haha too bad they dont have redbull in pakistan, the only thing they have is tang! haha but i think i will be okay. 

Wish you all the best in your bds studies, take it easy...Wasan
btw...nice pic! hahaha
:happy:


----------



## Bushi (Apr 24, 2007)

Wasanbaloch said:


> Bushi! I got one more week of school, i'll try to enjoy it...yeah n bds in pak is only 4 years which is sorta not bad compared to bds in poland n other places. How about your program is it 4 or 5 years long? n would you suggest poland over pakistan? n what university in poland do you go to? any website?
> 
> im also getting admission into a university here in the states for predental, i am going through with the admission process as a back up, just incase things dont work out in pakistan.
> 
> ...


yes my prog is for 5 yrs .. .. haha ..tang!! ... its more like energy drink then caffine .. but i m sure they hav red bull in pak aswell .. 

i need all the best wishes .. as nero anatomy is sucking all the energy !! ... 

n hey wats so funny abt my pic .. that it made u laugh " hahaha" .. 

anyway u take it easy aswell......

#laugh


----------



## Wasanbaloch (Apr 4, 2006)

Bushi!! you changed ur pic n put up a cadaver! i was complimenting ur pic, not making fun of it! 

Good luck with Neuroanatomy!


----------



## Bushi (Apr 24, 2007)

Wasanbaloch said:


> Bushi!! you changed ur pic n put up a cadaver! i was complimenting ur pic, not making fun of it!
> 
> Good luck with Neuroanatomy!


haha.. na just felt like changing it .. n if u were complimenting then "THANKS"!!!... 
so how was ur last week as a high schooler ?? 

hehehe .. i m the most stupid gal in the whole world .. got a test on NERO ANATOMY:depressed: .. but got all the reason in the world to be away from my books .. i hav already checked my facebook 1000 times ..n feel like posting a reply to every possible topic on medstudentz .. i think i should tell the moderator to block me frm this site .. its becuming one of the parasites .. of my life!! 

ok duain me yadd rekhna as i need all the DUAIN! :happy:


----------



## blindfury86 (Dec 11, 2006)

Wasanbaloch said:


> Hey man I really wonna go to Nishtar because multan is my home town! Are from the states or somthing? how did your admissions process go? Also when are they gonna start using the new building they made for the BDS next to the library?


 
yo sorry. inet was screwy in multan. im in the states at the moment. we got summer vacations this year =)

so wat u wanna kno sir? haha.


----------



## Wasanbaloch (Apr 4, 2006)

So how long of summer break do you get? you must be glad to get out of the multan heat...im going to pakistan in the end of the month...

what is the longest break you get in the year and how long is it?


----------



## blindfury86 (Dec 11, 2006)

Wasanbaloch said:


> So how long of summer break do you get? you must be glad to get out of the multan heat...im going to pakistan in the end of the month...
> 
> what is the longest break you get in the year and how long is it?


2nd year ppl are getting 2 months vacation and then 1 month off for prep leave....that's like 3 months...

depends on how fast ur teachers teach...usually people get no vacations in nisthar. 2 weeks?

im detained that's why im chillin in america at the moment.


----------



## Med student 786 (Aug 13, 2006)

thz kool how u have like 3 months off..soo man tell us about the dentistry at nishtar..is it good? how are the teachers and all..give us a glance if u can man..appreciate it 

salam


----------



## blindfury86 (Dec 11, 2006)

Med student 786 said:


> thz kool how u have like 3 months off..soo man tell us about the dentistry at nishtar..is it good? how are the teachers and all..give us a glance if u can man..appreciate it
> 
> salam


 
well im in mbbs not dentistry...but bds students get vacations often, their school year begins later. The 1st 2 years are similar is courses with many of the same professors but taught in a different order.

The class is like total 70 students? So its like way more chill...guy to girl ratio is like 1 to 12...so if you're a guy you will be happy.

If you're a girl be prepared to get hit on by every male (even professors) at Nishtar Medical Institution. Even them lil' chokidars hollar. =)
But the principal is very strict, if you complain about a boy...you will potentially ruin his future as hell will be not allowed to take the exams for 2-4 years....at least you'll get your revenge though.

When I get back to Nishtar I'll get you BDS people in contact with the Candian girl that goes there.

Humza


----------



## Wasanbaloch (Apr 4, 2006)

"The class is like total 70 students? So its like way more chill...guy to girl ratio is like 1 to 12...so if you're a guy you will be happy."

#yes#happy


----------



## Med student 786 (Aug 13, 2006)

haha totally true hhehe ..but remember wasan were going there to study hahahahaha  

hey humza how is nishtar overall??? any comments about it ...give us a glance man since were only state hs students we gotta know how it is out there man if u can aight thx buddy


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

Hey everyone, this thread was started for BDS applicants. Questions and discussion about Nishtar belong in the thread called Nishtar Medical College. *Please keep this thread on topic.*

Thanks.


----------



## Rehan (Jan 26, 2006)

MastahRiz,

Nishtar has a medical _and_ dental college.


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

Oh yeah, I meant to say that general questions about Nishtar (regardless of med/dental) can be found in the Nishtar Medical College thread. All the other questions regarding BDS whether at Nishtar or anywhere else can still be posted here.


----------



## rabii (Oct 8, 2008)

hey! im glad to see posts for students who r gona apply for BDS. 
im hoping to do BDS next yr frm lahore preferably government unis .. but the problem is i dun have any1 to guide me. 
if theres any1 who cud help me out ill really appreciate it coz im desperately in need of help n guidance

i havent appeared for Pak Std in my IGCSE n neither have i given english in my Alevels , havent given any other courses like SAT-I , SAT-II, TOEFL or IELTS.. appart frm these ive got gud grades in all other required subjects.
will tht create a prob for me in the future if im applying in government colleges? (im not a foreigner but i appeared for my exams outside pak) will giving any of these tests help me in getting admission in the well-known colleges .. do they give any kind of preferences??
can sumone list the names of all the gud dental colleges in lhr,or atleast most of them...specifically government ones.
thnx for ur time hope to get a quick reply...


----------



## rassan (Oct 15, 2008)

hello! well the first thing is to take ur Pak Studies IGCSE. As far as i know you don need SATs TOFEL or ILETS. Then get ur equivalence made from IBCC and appear in the college entry test.
There is alot of info on how when and where to get your equivalence made from in the med forms.
There are only TWO gov dental colleges in punjab. One is in Lahore D'mont the other one is in multan Nishter.
There are three well known private dental colleges in Lhr CMH FMH LMDC.
I would suggest u to apply as an overseas candidate if u're in middle east. That will make it easier for you to get into a gov dental college.


----------



## jeerablades (Oct 30, 2008)

Hello ive got admission in IIDC(islamic international dental college), is anybody studying there?..i want a review about it, i also got a call from CMH in bds as BDS is my first choice but i turned it down cz i live in pindi and i suits me here,, so plz tell something about IIDC. thnk u


----------



## Junnat (May 2, 2007)

If you are given a choice between CMH and Islamic International Dental College, I would love to say, "the HELL with Islamic International Dental College and YEAH!!...for CMH." CMH is a very fine (in many more ways than IIDC) institution and if you got a call from that college then you are very lucky. I have heared very good things about CMH but not about IIDC, so I say, go for CMH if you can, and best of luck!


----------



## nadia anwer (Apr 13, 2007)

i think iidc is nt bad as system there is much much much better than other colleges n universities in pakistan...plus faculty is also gud there... cmh is also good but fmh n iidc r better..well this is my opinion  may nt match others 


but i study6 in fatima jinnah dental college karachi


----------



## Fareeha (Jun 27, 2008)

by the way where is iidc?


----------



## nadia anwer (Apr 13, 2007)

islamic international dental college


----------



## Fareeha (Jun 27, 2008)

i know what it mean i asked WHERE it is?


----------



## bilal18 (Mar 1, 2009)

Hello, i want some info about getting into BDS in pakistan. Lahore or islamabad would be ideal locations. i am doing a levels now, and plan to take a gap year and then apply for BDS, but the thing is i choose maths, physics and chemistry, and people are saying that you need biology too, can any one confirm that or something.
Thank You


----------



## Fareeha (Jun 27, 2008)

biology is must


----------

